# Orient in Canada



## nairb49 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wish they would ship to Canada, not really keen on using shipito or other surrogate PO boxes. 

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

You could try discountwatchstore.com and longislandwatch.com They both ship to Canada. 

Discount Watch store also sells through Amazon.ca, so you can find some of their Orients there as well, but with Canadian prices.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I've looked into this a bit, and from what I remember Amazon ended up being the cheapest for me. Still haven't pulled the trigger though.


----------



## andyp2k10 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, Amazon.ca is pretty good....though a limited selection.

There are dealers in Canada as well, though the prices are not going to be as good I imagine. Do a search in the forum.

Do you live close to the border (3/4 of Canadians do)? Just buy it from orientusa and have it shipped to a receiver at the border. It will cost $5-10 for them to receive the package for you, but it could be a substantial savings.


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

nairb49 said:


> Wish they would ship to Canada, not really keen on using shipito or other surrogate PO boxes.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations?


Orient doesn't ship anywhere, they don't sell watches directly.
Why not try Authorized Casio Watch dealer Seiko Orient Citizen watches Low wholesale prices prices look mighty cheap there.


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Orient in watch stores in Canada are at least $100 higher than in the US. $265 for a Mako on rubber at the store I go to for servicing on my TAG.

I got my Mako through Watchwear.com for around $100. With shipping and duty is was $140ish. I noticed that WW doesn't carry Orient any more.

If you're in the Greater Toronto Area, there are two Makos on Kijiji for $120 and $140....


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

You don't have any friends in the USA to ship the watch too, then ship the watch to you?


----------



## andyp2k10 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, the blue mako is $113 at amazon.ca and with shipping it's $124 in total. Not too shabby, considering transportation troubles of getting it from the states. Orient Men's Automatic Dive Watch CEM65002D: Amazon.ca: Watches I'm glad they have ~15-20 Orient watches there but wish there were more to choose from....although if you CAN manage to get it from the states you can get bonuses like free watches etc...


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

I live in Toronto, and just bought my first Orient Mako Black for $112CND <--- good price for me compared to the one from ebay and other shady websites. They use UPS standard shipping and i'm looking forward to receive it in the next week.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Two things:

1. I noticed the Orient watches on Amazon.ca ship from Discount Watch Store. Are they an authorized Orient dealer?
2. I was in touch with orientwatchusa about international shipping and they kind of do it. They tell you to use shipito.com and give "international50" as a 50% off coupon for orders. That's the only coupon that they'll take for international orders, but shipping with insurance/tracking on shipito is about 25$.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

TukangFikir said:


> I live in Toronto, and just bought my first Orient Mako Black for $112CND <--- good price for me compared to the one from ebay and other shady websites. They use UPS standard shipping and i'm looking forward to receive it in the next week.


Who is "they"?


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Who is "they"?


They refers to Watches - DiscountWatchStore.com. My black Mako is shipped today by USPS

@mrsamsa: Orient watches that they have comes with everything including 1 year Orient international warranty.


----------



## Firstaka (Nov 21, 2008)

I know people have had luck with getting OrientUSA to ship to canada. They typically arent too keen on shipping out of the country but its worth a quick e-mail to joe to see what your options are.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Marc at LongIslandWatch.com will ship to Canada. I've dealt with him before and I absolutely would recommend him.


----------



## fireworks (Apr 2, 2011)

As mentioned about they will ship to Canada, but through shipito.com. There is a different discount code; international50 but it doesn't seem to be working at the moment.

BTW does anybody know if longisland will price match?


----------



## Firstaka (Nov 21, 2008)

Bug them. I know they will ship directly to Canada.


----------



## fireworks (Apr 2, 2011)

Firstaka said:


> Bug them. I know they will ship directly to Canada.


I emailed Joe on this very topic. Here is the response below. There is presently only one issue. The coupon code doesn't seem to work. When you enter it you get "Coupon code "International50" is not valid."

_Hello Peter,
Thank you for your email. We can ship it to Canada. However, the
warranty will only be valid in the U.S. Therefore, if you need
servicing for the watch, it will need to be shipped back to the U.S.
in order for the warranty to be valid. Here is the information
regarding international orders:

International customers can place an order with us through Shipito.com.
The order must be paid through Paypal or with an American credit card.

We only accept international orders that are placed with shipito.com.
Shipito is a mail forwarding service that can offer better rates than
we can. Since the facility is located in the United States shipping to
Shipito will be free. The customer can then choose what carrier to use
to get the package to its final destination.

Any customer who chooses to order using shipito will be responsible
for all shipping costs to and from LA including returns, exchanges,
repairs and any other reason you would need to send a watch back to us
and this includes return shipping.

If you have any questions regarding shipito you can contact them
directly at [email protected]. You can also contact Joey with any
questions at [email protected].

We currently offer the following coupon to our international customers:

International50 - Save 50% on entire order

If international order is placed with any other coupon the sale will
be canceled.

Thank you.

Best Regards,
Joe Peters_


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

*Update.

I just received my black mako from discountwatchstore.com. VERY VERY PLEASED with everything (service,delivery time,price,product) and i would highly recommend anybody who live in Canada to order Orient watches from this website.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Just got a yellow Mako through Amazon.ca (discountwatchstore). At 132$ shipped, can't complain.


----------



## Paper Tiger (Apr 12, 2011)

TukangFikir said:


> *Update.
> 
> I just received my black mako from discountwatchstore.com. VERY VERY PLEASED with everything (service,delivery time,price,product) and i would highly recommend anybody who live in Canada to order Orient watches from this website.


Any brokerage charges? I'm right on the cusp of ordering my first Orient, but I can't work out if I'm going to get stung by UPS for brokerage fees if I opt for the cheap shipping.

In any event, though, it's reassuring to see that Canadians have had positive experiences with discountwatchstore.com.


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

Paper Tiger said:


> Any brokerage charges? I'm right on the cusp of ordering my first Orient, but I can't work out if I'm going to get stung by UPS for brokerage fees if I opt for the cheap shipping.
> 
> In any event, though, it's reassuring to see that Canadians have had positive experiences with discountwatchstore.com.


Hi Paper, because it was sent by UPSMI and forwarded to Canada Post, i didnt get any brokerage charges, only the price of the watch itself ($98) and shipping fee ($15) and basically that is the main reason why i'm so delighted with the website. I've noticed some people buy the watch from Amazon.ca but from what i believe, Amazon does order the watch from discountwatchstore.com. My Orient is working perfectly btw and i'm kinda surprised that the watch lasted for 3 days without me wearing it.

PS. If you browse through orientwatchusa.com, you'll see on the bottom right of the main page that discountwatchstore.com is one of their official distributor.


----------



## Paper Tiger (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks! I don't think I've had anything shipped via UPSMI before, so I was a little leery about UPS being involved. It's good to know that it's safe!

I've got a black Mako on the way now.  Between the better price, 8% discount, and the exchange rate, I think I should have saved a fair bit over Amazon.ca's price.


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase ! hope everything goes well


----------



## MarkKim (Apr 11, 2011)

Regarding Joe's email, this is before we changed our international policy. Now, we only ship to countries that do not have an authorized distributor. 

For all Canadian orders, please contact the distributor to find out where you can buy Orient. Thanks! Mark


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like there's a canadian distributor:

WENGER'S LTD.
address	1777 rue Begin St., St. Laurent, Quebec H4R 2B5, Canada
phone	(1-514) 337-4455
fax	(1-514) 337-4581
email	info[at]wengersltd[dot]com

I emailed to see where to buy. I'll report back.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

934runner said:


> A local jeweler is selling out their Orient stock as no on ehere recognizes what these are. It's a very small town and I was able to get a 2ER with a blue dial and bezel for 49.00. It probably sat for quite some time as the jeweler isn't overly busy from what I can tell and they tend to push Bulova. They have a few more models that I'm interested in but not as deeply discounted yet. I'm saving and waiting (my wife told me to buy the blue Mako at 121.00 but I thought this was the better deal). I will probably go back after the summer or periodically to add to my collection. Love the 2ER so far. Great automatic for less than a tank of gas into the Corolla  I won't even mention the Tundra.
> ps.s I'm keeping this place as my little secret for now, unless someone ply's me with interesting offers.


"Offers" for what? We're here to share knowledge and help each other; not to profit from secrets. What a shameful first post...


----------



## 934runner (Apr 15, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> "Offers" for what? We're here to share knowledge and help each other; not to profit from secrets. What a shameful first post...


My apologies. I'm duly shamed. I'm not interested in profiting by any means (at least monetarily).
I realise upon re-reading (and the reply given) how my post may be construed and if the moderators want to remove or otherwise admonish me that's fine. I deserve it. I also feel that I would be readily scooped and should not have mentioned the deal. I'm new to watches and love mechanical movements and Japanese technology. I also love deal hunting and view it as a bit of a competition. But if you want I can certainly share info if you pm me.


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

Official Canadian Distributor? If it's anything like Seiko/Odyssey Time then prepare to get hosed.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard back from Wenger's. They wanted to know my specific region, so I have 2 stores in Canada to report:

In Calgary : The Karat Patch, #100, 5253 Richmond Rd. S.W., tel: 403-242-6767

In Edmonton : Tara Jewellers, 9803-102A Avenue, tel: 780-428-1542

In St-Paul : Richardson’s Jlrs, tel: 403-645-3338.


----------



## Firstaka (Nov 21, 2008)

I have ordered a few Orients and had them shipped to Canada from this ebay seller: krowner | eBay

His Prices are reasonable, and all the paperwork comes with the watches. His logo states he is an Authorized reseller. I contacted [email protected] and he confirmed that Krowner is an authorized reseller and the warranty offered is valid.

Only problem is it would cost shipping both ways to OrientWatchUSA to get any repair done. Most times its cheaper just to take it to a local watch repairman.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Marc at LongIslandWatch.com will ship to Canada. I've dealt with him before and I absolutely would recommend him.


+1 Marc shipped my watch to OZ, no worries, and an AD for Orient as well


----------



## mujique (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, I was putting a lot of hopes into this thread when doing research before ordering my Blue Mako. So now I hope my 2 cents will be of help for someone.

I ordered mine through discountwatchstore after reading some positive feedback here.
Placed an order last Wednesday. You can search for coupons online, and they also have a "Make an offer" option. I made an offer for $115 and they accepted (list price was $133). Ordered with free sizing. They say it might delay the order by 2 days, but in fact they shipped the very same day.

So, the total came up to $115 + $13.95 s/h = $128.95 (shipping to Toronto)

The watch came in my mail yesterday - exactly one week from the moment placed the order - very nice timing!
Another pleasant surprise - *no customs fees* - I just found it in my mailbox!

The packaging is sound, the watch is great, the sizing is as ordered (the extra links were put in the box together with the watch).

Overall - only positive experience. Really nothing negative I can think of. Highly recommended for all Canadians


----------



## slushee (May 18, 2010)

Well be thankful you got it! I live in London, Ontario, Canada and have been hesitating on pulling the trigger on the Mako as I dont have much splurging cash. 

Well after reading your post just now, I made and offer for $103. Came back declined in about 2 minutes at 7pm on a Sunday night?! Okay, well then I'll just make an offer for $115 ?! DECLINED o|

Guess no Mako for me tonight... :-s


----------



## mujique (Sep 27, 2011)

Apparently their offer system is automated because you always get a response in exactly 3 minutes after submitting an offer.
Also, they only allow 3 attempts per item per customer (email address, I guess).
So try your luck again. Then maybe try with a different email address. You just have to figure out that predefined lowest price they have set for this watch.
You can also try finding a coupon code online. 
In any case, good luck with your order. I was happy with my experience, hope you'll be just as happy with yours


----------

